# Anywhere in London for hysteroscopic polypectomy?



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi,

I have been lurking around here reading posts for a while whilst we gather the funds & strength to start this journey. And suddenly, I was hit with a new issue that I need help with:

Does anyone know where in London I can have a hysteroscopic polypectomy done privately in London and what the cost would be?

I have tried looking at clinic website and just get confused as the procedure isn't an endo scratch (I don't think).

We found out yesterday at a private clinic that I have a large uterine polyps that is preventing implantation but the clinic does not offer surgical procedures.

Any help/advice would be helpful. Please!

I really don't know what I am doing here & if doing it on the NHS is even a option as am nearly 43. We are in South London and went to Create.

Thank you.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi wonder
I have had a couple of operations to remove endo/septum done at the Portland hospital. You should be able to get a number of private gynae consultants that are based in & around the Portland. I saw Sara Matthews who has been my private gynae for a number of years. She used to head up fertility at the Homerton. Her website is gynaelogy matters. She has done 3 ops for me & I trust her and her judgement implicitly. I don't know the cost but my lap op to remove a septum in the uterus was about £3k plus anaesthetist. Depends how many procedures. The Portland should have a price list available on its website or by request.
The good thing is that there is no waiting so you can get back to ttc quickly.

There are lots of ladies of a similar age & older. Keep hold of the dream!

Good luck xx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Dear Lululimon,

Thanks for the speedy reply.

It's great to know that you trust your gynae surgeon so much & seem to have a good relationship with her but my heart sank at the price of your lap. 

Am hoping a polypectomy will be much, much cheaper so that we can actually afford a few cycles of IVF if we aren't immediately successful.

This process - and the online abbreviations - are a minefield!   

Have a great weekend & thank you.

Any other suggestions anyone?


----------



## Reesan1983 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Lulu,
I know ow the post is quite old and am hoping your still here. I have recently been told about my septate uterus and I may need to have a resection in the future. I wondered if you could give me any information about the procedure.. how long it took.. recovery time, how painful was it, where you in hospital?

Thank you


----------

